# Everyone get ready to say awwwwwwww



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Collected my little group of steppe lemmings today, this is the smallest one she's just a few weeks old










Did she make you go "awwwwwwww"??


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

:flrt:Very cute!:flrt:
-
 Elina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have to agree thats one extremely cute lil lemming :flrt::flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone else on here have lemmings??

they're dead cute and A LOT friendlier than anticipated but that may be due to their previous owner more than anything, they're obviously very well cared for and loved :notworthy:

My "colony" consists of Mum and Dad lemming, their first litter which is a boy and a girl (one boy had to be taken out for trying to beat up Daddy lemming!) and the latest baby who we think is a girl. I hope the other boy can stay with his family :blush:


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

ok here goes!!!!!!!!

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no really it is cute xxxx:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

lol :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

That is super cute :flrt:

Not heard of anyone having lemmings before though


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG what a cutie!!!


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I WANT!!!! I want a lemmingggggg lol......sooooooo cute!!!! congrats 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

does only the adult pair breed or will they inbreed

awwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

That is sooooooo cute.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> does only the adult pair breed or will they inbreed
> 
> awwwwwwwwww so cute


theoretically the alpha male is the only one "allowed" to mate the females and only the alpha female is "allowed" to breed so yes, only the existing Mum and Dad *should* breed

BUT not enough is known about them in captivity to really say for sure.

one of the 1st generation boys have already been removed and I may have to take the other boy out because he's challenging his Dad at the moment but they're moving into a bigger tank tomorrow so hopefully more space will ease their tensions - I'll let you know :2thumb:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

That is sooooooo cute :notworthy:, me wants one :whistling2:


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

awww so cute


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

i want i want:flrt:
But you know he wont let me :whistling2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

okay thought I would post some more pictures and especially their enclosure so people can see how they like to live, the truth is, they like to stay invisible lol so the most exciting thing you "see" is little tunnels of shavings as they drive themselves around under ground, it's very funny

of course they do come out, but only because they HAVE to!

so this is their tank, and them playing in it


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

cool and awww!


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

My boa thinks it is so cute she could eat it all up! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww! Oh my god shes adorable.. I really did say awww out loud when i seen that picture too..


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

just to proove they DO get "wheel-time" I just can't leave the wheel in all the time because they burry it :whistling2:










Daddy lemming spends the most amount of time on the wheel but there are times when all 5 are running on it :lol2:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

firstly i said ''what the frick is that :S'' and then i said, awww  lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

amylovesreptiles said:


> what the frick is that :S


wash your mouth out right away young lady :lol2:
they are REALLY cute and when ever I put my hand in to do something they all cling onto me it's hilarious


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

The pic had a photobucket-fail, I had my "awwwwwww" at the ready anol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

OH BUM forgot I'd moved all my pictures around










okay awwwwwww-ing again please :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God these are sooooo cute Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww:flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............but there isn't much meat on them is there? You'd need a good few for a pie.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

oh god yes you'd need AT LEAST 100 for a decent pie :lol2:
this is quite a good start though........


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ps the "baby" one is the one peeping her nose out at the back on the left hand side!! she's grown!!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

she has now grown SO MUCH she looks like her "big" brother and sister, which is a good thing really as the third generation arrived, here's one of the new ones, we have 4 altogether.......










and here they all are peeping from their snug little nest.......


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tis the same pic of her peeping out 


very cute though :flrt::flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

no we definately have 4 NEW ones :lol2:
I am obsessed with counting them and we still have Mummy and Daddy, big brother and sister, little sister (that's 5 which is the original group I picked up) and 4 teeny weeny ones :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> no we definately have 4 NEW ones :lol2:
> I am obsessed with counting them and we still have Mummy and Daddy, big brother and sister, little sister (that's 5 which is the original group I picked up) and 4 teeny weeny ones :flrt:


 

hee hee i wasnt doubting what i ment was the reason for your editing you posted the same pic twice 

the new pic is adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww:blush: So cute:2thumb: I was just wondering what do you keep them in? Thank youu:no1:​


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww:blush: So cute:2thumb: I was just wondering what do you keep them in? Thank youu:no1:​


 
i kept mine in an exo terra with deep bedding as they love to burrow :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i kept mine in an exo terra with deep bedding as they love to burrow :2thumb:


An exo-terra!? Never would of guessed that, I was thinking more vivariums or indoor cages, thanks for your help: victory:​


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

the Explorers (this colony) live in a converted fish tank - here's Kit (the original baby) with one of the new babies.......


----------

